# metal corner bead - best use for it.



## Mudshark

Well the metal corner bead the homeowner had came in handy after all. I asked him to get some "shiny 90" as we call the metal angle and he got the heavier gauge that wont take screws. He had this metal corner bead so we put it to good use.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Mudshark said:


> Well the metal corner bead the homeowner had came in handy after all. I asked him to get some "shiny 90" as we call the metal angle and he got the heavier gauge that wont take screws. He had this metal corner bead so we put it to good use.


Hahaha! That's pretty well all i'd use them for as well. :jester:


----------



## SlimPickins

nevermind, I misunderstood.

I'm good at misunderstanding.


----------



## Mudshark

I hear ya PT - I took that one off where he tried to apply a 10 foot metal bead in an 11 foot space. It will get a 12 foot paper faced metal tommorow at 7am. Dont know why homeowners keep buying this stuff. I think most of them hate to get mud on their hands.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Mudshark said:


> I hear ya PT - I took that one off where he tried to apply a 10 foot metal bead in an 11 foot space. It will get a 12 foot paper faced metal tommorow at 7am. Dont know why homeowners keep buying this stuff. I think most of them hate to get mud on their hands.


People just don't know man....They don't know.
Same with the job im taping right now. The GC installed all metal beads everywhere...I was so mad! lol. 
He was like "they're stronger, and cheaper"
I was like "omg....they are not stronger...at all, and I have 6 boxes of Vinyl beads sent to me by Trim-Tex sitting at home which I could have supplied for free!"
Contractor was like "oh...." lol


----------



## gazman

Try this with paper faced bead.
I didn't want to take the bead off and create more work.


----------



## bmitch

looks like bevel side of standup may work to get under the bead?i'm surprized the bead was'nt all wrinkled up after removing the old sheet.


----------



## bmitch

by the way,really like your avatar pic of your trained croc. what other tricks can he do.


----------



## chris

What do you anti metal users use when kerfing doors? Windows?? Do they make a kerf style in vinyl or tape on


----------



## SlimPickins

chris said:


> What do you anti metal users use when kerfing doors? Windows?? Do they make a kerf style in vinyl or tape on


What is a kerf bead good sir? J bead?

I've seen J in metal and vinyl. I wish they would make that stuff with a bead on it.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

chris said:


> What do you anti metal users use when kerfing doors? Windows?? Do they make a kerf style in vinyl or tape on


welcome to the year 2013 Idaho:thumbup:






Types of paper bead they have:thumbup:

http://www.cgcinc.com/media/37228/sr_pfmt_broch.pdf


----------



## Mountain Man

Tape on kerf is a major pain in the ass!! I would much prefer stapling it on!! It is hard to get your cuts to line up otherwise!!


----------



## Mountain Man

SlimPickins said:


> What is a kerf bead good sir? J bead?
> 
> I've seen J in metal and vinyl. I wish they would make that stuff with a bead on it.


No j bead and kerf are different. Kerf is used for trimming window and door frames that come with a notch for the bead to fit into so that the bead fits tight to the door or window frame. It looks sharp!! But can be a pain especially since 99% of everything we do is bullnose. It's a little trickier getting the corner miter than on a standard bullnose corner.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Mountain Man said:


> Tape on kerf is a major pain in the ass!! I would much prefer stapling it on!! It is hard to get your cuts to line up otherwise!!


OK, just like Slimpickins, I half to ask the same question

What do you guys mean by KERF????

Can you or Chris explain please:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Mountain Man said:


> No j bead and kerf are different. Kerf is used for trimming window and door frames that come with a notch for the bead to fit into so that the bead fits tight to the door or window frame. It looks sharp!! But can be a pain especially since 99% of everything we do is bullnose. It's a little trickier getting the corner miter than on a standard bullnose corner.


Posted too late:whistling2:

I googled it

I could see paper half bead working on it, but using the vinyl for the bull nose........

Compound tube with a flat applicator would be fast for the paper half bead:yes:

Stole 2 pics from CT

heres a PDF file too http://dunbarton.com/wp-content/upl...-DW-Series-Hollow-Metal-Frames-RF103-0109.pdf


----------



## sdrdrywall

What about no- coat l- bead


----------



## 2buckcanuck

sdrdrywall said:


> What about no- coat l- bead


Or the trim tex tear away bead too

Link for No-coat "L" bead http://www.no-coat.com/.docs/pg/10120

link for trim tex http://www.trim-tex.com/tips/TearAway.pdf


----------



## saskataper

TrimTex makes kerf bead, Joes basement is all done with 350 chamfer kerf bead around the doors, it looks hot


----------



## sdrdrywall

2buckcanuck said:


> Or the trim tex tear away bead too
> 
> Link for No-coat "L" bead http://www.no-coat.com/.docs/pg/10120
> 
> link for trim tex http://www.trim-tex.com/tips/TearAway.pdf


We use 90% trim-tex tear away job were on now has 10 boxes of it per building but i like no -coat better:yes:can 1st coat with a nailspotter


----------



## 2buckcanuck

sdrdrywall said:


> We use 90% trim-tex tear away job were on now has 10 boxes of it per building but i like no -coat better:yes:can 1st coat with a nailspotter


You guys get all the good stuff in the states









We can't even get pre-cut no-coat up here, just comes comes in the roll. (100 ft). Heard you can get the pre-cut in Toronto, but it's twice the price compared to paper bead









Then try convincing the DWC or builder why you should use some of these newer cooler products. You would have a better chance at catching a virgin sheep in Kiwi Land


----------



## gazman

b said:


> looks like bevel side of standup may work to get under the bead?i'm surprized the bead was'nt all wrinkled up after removing the old sheet.



We use 10mm (3/8) board so I got the full thickness of the sheet under the bead. I managed to pull most of the existing board out sideways, then used my multi master to cut the old nails that were holding the rest of the board and the bead on. Slipped the new board on and nailed the bead back on. It worked really well.


----------



## moore

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=sADeniYVIFk

He did not block his seams before he put the bead on


----------



## gazman

b said:


> by the way,really like your avatar pic of your trained croc. what other tricks can he do.


Crocs are one of those animals that apparently cant be trained, except to bite the hand that feeds them. These guys play with them but I would stay far far away.
http://www.jumpingcrocodilecruises.com.au/


----------



## moore

gazman said:


> Try this with paper faced bead.
> I didn't want to take the bead off and create more work.


 Looks like that hot mud just popped right off that bead..:whistling2:


----------



## gazman

moore said:


> Looks like that hot mud just popped right off that bead..:whistling2:


No Moore it didnt. I used the scraper blade on the multi master to scrape it off. It had been on there without cracking, I know this because I put it on there 20 years ago and it is my home.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x4nwkr_fein-multimaster-scraper-blades-ove_news#.URmUKfIT6ig


----------



## br549

gazman said:


> No Moore it didnt. I used the scraper blade on the multi master to scrape it off. It had been on there without cracking, I know this because I put it on there 20 years ago and it is my home.
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x4nwkr_fein-multimaster-scraper-blades-ove_news#.URmUKfIT6ig


I saw the Multimaster on Toolselect, that looks sweeet :yes:


----------



## bmitch

gazman said:


> Crocs are one of those animals that apparently cant be trained, except to bite the hand that feeds them. These guys play with them but I would stay far far away.
> http://www.jumpingcrocodilecruises.com.au/


 they've been running a series on your croc hunters down under.truth is ,you would'nt find me anyware close to shoreline knowing there's crocs in there of that size.:blink:


----------



## Square Foot

b said:


> they've been running a series on your croc hunters down under.truth is ,you would'nt find me anyware close to shoreline knowing there's crocs in there of that size.:blink:


Agreed....


----------



## chris

SlimPickins said:


> What is a kerf bead good sir? J bead?
> 
> I've seen J in metal and vinyl. I wish they would make that stuff with a bead on it.


 Kerf is a half bead corner that goes around doors and windows and slides into a "kerf cut" on wood jams. The custom Im on now has it but it is square. Ive put up a crapload of kerf but this is a first with the square kerf. I ended up using a 3/4" L metal and it worked great. The framing needs to be near perfect to do it right. The baseboard ties into the door at the kerf so your bead must go all the way down,,,no base to cover. M&M said it best it is a major pita to do. Average custom out here will have anywhere between 50 and 60 doors and windows Every door gets 5 sticks... every door except exterior where we just wrap the one side. I have had to get creative in the past and used no coat and just folded or cut off the flange. Ive also ripped vinyl down on my tablesaw to make some custom pieces. Hands down , metal is the product of choice when doing Kerf:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman

moore said:


> Looks like that hot mud just popped right off that bead..:whistling2:


Hey Moore here is a video of how I remove the hot mud from the metal angle. I will have some more pics of this little gem of a job later.


----------



## Kiwiman

gazman said:


> He Moore here is a video of how I remove the hot mud from the metal angle. I will have some more pics of this little gem of a job later.
> 
> 2013-03-08_13-03-35_799 - YouTube


Is there anything those multi tools aren't handy for? I used mine again today.
Another handy tool is a dual blade saw, I just got one for cutting corrugated iron, much quicker than a nibbler :yes:


----------

